# فحص وتصليح Ecu في المختبر



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

فحص وتصليح Ecu في المختبر 

نظرا" للتطور الهائل في وظائف وعمليات وحدات السيطرة الالكترونية لمحركات السيارات ( ECU )
فنحن اليوم بحاجة للبحث والتطوير في مجال فحص هذه الوحدات الالكترونية منضديا" بعيدا" عن السيارة وتشخيص اعطالها وتصليحها ومن ثم اعادتها للخدمة .
ان هذا المجال من البحوث المتقدمة في مجال السيارات يجب التركيز عليه ونحن الان مقبلون على عصر جديد في تقنيات السيطرة الالكترونيه لمحركات السيارات وهو عصر بدائل الوقود البترولي ...وبسبب ارتفاع اسعار الوحدات الجديدة نوع ECU للسيارات الحديثة وفقدان القديمة من السوق او وجود نفس الاعطال بها لانها ذات عيوب صناعية او لسوء الخزن فأن الجدوى الاقتصادية من هذا المجال عالية ونحن مجربون لذلك.
ولهذا سوف نختص بالبحث في هذا المجال لاننا مكتب متخصص بفحص وصيانة ECU للسيارات الحديثة ولدينا كم من الخبرة والمعلومات ونرغب بالمشاركة و بالتبادل والنشر ونضن ان البحث الجماعي سيكون ذو نتائج افضل للجميع .
نقاط البحث المطلوبة :
1-مم تتكون وحدات ECU
2-الوظائف التي تؤديها
3-الاشارات الداخلة لها
4-الاوامر الخارجة منها
6-البرامج التي تحتويها
7-الاعطال الشائعة فيها
8-اسلوب تتبع الاعطال فيها
9- بناء المشبهات الالكترونيه لعمل المحرك
10-هل توجد تجارب عالمية ومحلية في هذا المجال


هذا مع الشكر المسبق لقراء الموضوع ونرجو ان نوفق في العمل معكم حول هذا المبحث التقني الالكتروني الجديد 
والله ولي التوفيق
************************************************** **

فحص وتصليح العقل الالكتروني للسيارة (المكونات)
ان وحدات ECU التي نقصدها هي وحدات التحكم بمحركات السيارات ذات النظام الالكتروني
مثل اي وحدة الكترونية تتكون من :
1-وحدة القدرة POWER UNIT
والتي تستلم الجهد الكهربائي من البطارية وتحوله الى الجهد( 5 )فولت لتشغيل دوائر العقل
الالكترونيةوتكون بعدة انواع من الايصال:

أ-تيار البطارية الرئيسي والغاية منه توفير الجهد الدائم في العقل الالكتروني للمحرك للحفاظ على المعلومات الحيوية في الذاكرة العشوائية للعقل ويسمى علميا" (LIVE LINE )

ب-تيار المفتاح الاساسي والغاية منه ايقاظ العقل من السبات وتحفيزه لدورة عمل جديدة
ويسمى علميا" (WEAK UP LINE) ويقوم العقل خلالها باعداد متطلبات العمل من
اجراء قراءة شاملة للبرنامج وتنفيذ اوامره وتسجيل المعلومات الواردة وسحب جداول
المعلومات التي تخص ظروف العمل الاّنية للمحرك من الذاكرةالاساسية

ج-تيار المرحل الاساسي للعقل ويتم توصيله عن طريق مرحل ( RELAY ) يتحكم العقل بعملية
تشغيله مباشرة عند فتح المفتاح في السيارة ويقوم باطفائه بعد اطفاء مفتاح السيارة بفترة
10-20 ثانية والغاية من هذا التأخير الزمني هو لتمكين العقل من اعادة الوحدات التنفيذية
للوضع الابتدائي ويسمى علميا"(POWER LINE)

هذا فيما يخص انواع التيار الكهربائي الداخل للعقل الالكتروني لمحرك السيارات

2-وحدة دخول الاشارات INPUT BUFFER UNIT
وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الدوائر الرقمية والخطية مع مرشحات سعوية ومقاومات
وتقوم بأستلام اشارات المتحسسات والمفاتيح الكهربائية جميعا" وتخميد قدرتها وتحويلها
الى اشارات رقمية تتناسب مع المعالج الرقمي للعقل
3-وحدة الاشارات الخارجة OUTPUT BUFFER UNIT
وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الدوائر الر قمية حصرا" ومجموعة ترانسستورات حماية
وتقوم بتحويل الاوامر الرقمية للمعالج الدقيق الى اشارات كهربائية تتناسب مع العمليات
المقصودة وانواع الاجزاء الالكترونية التي تقوم بالتنفيذ
4-وحدة قيادة المنفذات ACTUATORS DRIVER UNIT
وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من ترانسستورات القدرة العالية وكذلك بعض الدوائر المتكاملة
ذات القدرة العالية نسبيا" وتقوم بعمليات قدح وتشغيل المنفذات الكهربائية للسيارة من
صمامات او ملفات كهربائية او مصابيح ومرحلات وغيرها
5- وحدة معالجة المعلومات INFORMATION PROCESSING UNIT
وهي عبارة عن وحدة معالج دقيق مع وحدة حساب منطقية وذاكرة قراءة فقط وذاكرة وصول
عشوائي وعادة تقسم المعلومات بين الذاكرة الداخلية والخارجية
وتقوم بمراقبة قيمة المتغيرات في البرنامج وتنتج الاوامر المتناسبة معها وتقاطع العمليات
وفق هذه المتغيرات القادمة من وحدة الاشارات الداخلة بعد مقارنتها مع البرنامج الاساسي
كما تقوم بحفظ مسجل الاعطال والمعلومات المجمدة للاعطال
نرجو من الله ان نوفق في مسعانا في ايضاح الموضوع
والى فقرة قادمة نسألكم الدعاء 

والله ولي التوفيق
لوضائف التي يؤديها العقل الالكتروني لمحرك السيارة
منظومة العقل الالكتروني المسيطر على محرك السيارة
ولها الوظائف التالية :-

1- السيطرة على القدح الالكتروني لتوزيع الشرارة الكهربائية على الاسطوانات
وذلك من خلال التحكم بعملية قدح ملفات الاشعال ومنها الى شمعات القدح 

2-السيطرة على تشغيل حاقنات الوقود وبزمن قدح متغير حسب حاجة المحرك

3:-السيطرة على تشغيل مضخة الوقود من بداية التشغيل حتى الاطفاء

4:-السيطرة على تشغيل مراوح تبريد المحرك وحسب الحاجة

5:-السيطرة على تشغيل ضاغط منظومة التكييف وحسب الحاجة
وقابلية تحمل المحرك للاحمال

6:-السيطرة على منظومة منع الانبعاث الضار للغازات السامة من المحرك وذلك من خلال مجموعة صمامات كهربائية لهذا الغرض

7:-السيطرة على منظومة اعادة تدوير العادم لمنع هدرالوقود وتقليل الانبعاث السام للغازات الخارجة من انبوب العادم

8:-السيطرة على صمام تحديد السرعة الحيادية للمحرك 

9:-ارسال الاشارات الكهربائية المناسبة الى منظومات السيارة الاخرى مثل
منظومة ناقل الحركة ومنظومة المكابح المانعة للتزحلق

10:- تشغيل بعض المنظومات الاخرى لكن ليس في كل انواع السيارات مثل
منظومات حماية البيئة الاخرى ومنظومات السيطرة على السرعة للسيارة ...الخ

11:- ان جميع العمليات اعلاه تتم بعد قيام العقل الالكتروني للمحرك باستلام وتقييم
الاشارات القادمة من المتحسسات الموجودة في المحرك وهي على سبيل المثال :-

1:- حساس سرعة دوران المحرك
RPM 

2حساس موقع عمود المرفق الكرنك
CKP
3:-حساس موقع عمود الحدبات (الكام شفت) 
CMP
4:-حساس موقع زاوية الخانق (الثرتل ) 
TPS
5:-حساس حرارة مبرد المحرك (الحماوة)
ECT CTS
6:-حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل للمحرك
MAT
7:-حساس سرعة السيارة
VSS
8:-حساس قياس الهواء الداخل للمحرك 
MAF VAF
9 :-حساس ضغط الهواء الداخل للمحرك 
MAP


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

*فحص وتصليح Ecu في المختبر (تكملة الموضوع السابق )*

السلام عليكم

مرة اخرى نلتقي لشرح التفاصيل

الاشارات التي تدخل الى عقل المحرك في السيارة:-

وتنقسم القسمين:-

1:-المتحسسات ذات الاشارات المتغيرة
2:-المفاتيح التي ترسل اشارة

1:المتحسسات ذات الشارات المتغيرة :-

1:-حساس تدفق كمية الهواء AIR FLOW METER
ويوجد عادة في مجرى دخول الهواء للمحرك ويقوم بحساب كمية الهواء المتدفق للمحرك من حيث الحجم او الكتله وارسال اشارة كهربائية متناسبة معه الى العقل الذي يستخدم هذه الاشارة لحساب كمية الوقود المناسبة لتحقيق الاداء الافضل

2:-حساس زاوية الخانق THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR
ويوجد على وحدة الخانق ويرتبط معها ميكانيكيا" ويرسل اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع تغير زاوية الخانق الى العقل الذي يستخدمها في تحديد نظام العمل بالتسارع او التباطؤ وتقديم الشرارة الكهربائية للقدح او تأخيرها حسب النظام

3:-حساس حرارة المبرد في المحرك COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR
ويوجد في مجرى ماء المبرد في المحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير قيمتها تبعا" للتغير الحراري وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة المبرد يستخدمها العقل بتحديد نظام التشغيل البارد او الساخن وكذلك تحديد نظام العمل البارد او الساخن وتغيير كمية الوقود التي يدفعها العقل للمحرك تبعا" لذلك وتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة الكهربائية للمحرك تقدما" وتأخيرا" معها

4:-حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل للمحرك INTAKE AIR TEMPERATURE
ويوجد في مجرى دخول هواء للمحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير قيمتها تبعا لتغير الحرارة وبذلك تتولد اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة الهواء الداخل لمحرك ترسل للعقل الذي يستخدمها في تصحيح كثافة الهواء وتحديد كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك حسب نوع البيئة الحرارية

5:-حساس موقع عمود المرفق (الكرنك) CRANKSHAFT POSITION SENSOR
ويوجد قريب من احدى نهايات الكرنك او في الوسط ويتصل بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية مع قرص ذو فتحات او اسنان معد لهذا الغرض ويتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل يستخدمها في حساب زوايا القدح للشرارة والبخاخات وحساب دورات المحرك

6:-حساس موقع عمود الحدبات ( الكام شفت) CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR
ويوجد على احدى نهايات الكام شفت ويتصل معه بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية وعن طريق قرص مسنن او ذو فتحات معد لهذا الغرض وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا القدح للشرارة وللبخاخات

6:-حساس الاوكسجين المسخن HEATED OXYGEN SENSOR
ويوجد على انبوب العادم وهو عبارة عن حساس كيميائي ذو جزئين احدهما داخل انوب العادم والاّخر خارجه ويقيس نسبة الاوكسجين في العادم ويرسل اشارة للعقل متناسبة معها يستخدمها العقل لتصحيح كمية الوقود لتقليل التلوث وتحسين الاداء

7:-حساس الضغط المطلق للمدخل MANIFOLD ABSOLUTE PRESSURE
ويوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء معها

8:-حساس الطرق KNOCK SENSOR
وهوعبارة عن متحسس ارتجاجات صوتية يربط مباشرة مع جسم المحرك يتحسس تتابع الانفجارات في اسطوانات المحرك ويرسل اشارة للعقل يستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا الشرارة المتقدمة والمتأخرة وتحديد صلاحية عمل اسطوانات المحرك

9:-حساس سرعة المركبة VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR
وتتصل مع محور دوران الاطارات وتتولد فيها اشارة متناسبة مع سرعة المركبة ترسل للغقل ويستخدمها في تحديد عمل صمام السرعة الحيادية وكذلك تحديد عمل مراوح التبريد للمبرد


2:- المفاتيح المرسلة للاشارة

1:-مفتاح تشغيل السيارة IGNITION SWITCH
ويوفر فولتية ايقاظ العقل وتهيئته لدورة عمل جديدة

2:-مفتاح تدوير المحرك START SWITCH
ويوفر فولتيه اشارة التدوير التي يستخدمها العقل لتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة وتحديد نظام تجهيز الوقود بنظام التدوير

3:-مفتاح طلب التبريد A\C REQUEST SWITCH
ويوفر اشارة طلب التبريد للعقل من اجل تحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحديد احمال المحرك ومن ثم ارسال اشارة تشغيل ضاغط التبريد

4:-مفتاح ضغط معزز المقود POWER STERN PRESSURE SWITCH
ويرسل اشارة الى العقل عند ارتفاع ضغط معزز المقود لتقليل الاحمال الاخرى على المحرك وتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية

5:-مفتاح اغلاق الخانق CLOSED THROTTLE SWITCH
ويرسل اشارة اغلاق بوابة الخانق لتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحديد نظام عمل المحرك الحيادي

6:-مفاتيح الاحمال الكهربائية LODE SIGNAL SWITCH
وتعمل مع مصابيح الانارة العالية وتدفئة الزجاج الخلفي الكهربائية
وتحفز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحدد الاحمال على المحرك


اخواني هذا شرح عام وبسيط ارجو ان اكون قد افدت فيه
وانشاء الله سوف نكمل الباقي من الفقرات في الموضوع
كما شرحنا سابقا" مكونات العقل الالكتروني للسيارة واشاراته 
اليوم سوف نتطرق للاعطال الشائعة فيه

1-اعطال وحدة القدرة في العقل
وتسبب عادة توقف كامل للعقل عن العمل
وهي الاكثر حدوثا" في العقل لكونها دائرة قدرة ترتبط بالغقل داخليا" وبكافة المكونات التي تتغذى بالجهد من العقل مباشرة مثل الحساسات

اسباب الاعطال:-
من اهم اسباب التعطل هو وجود توصيل رديء في البطارية او تذبذب وارتفاع الشحن الكهربائي من المولد للبطارية ومن ثم حدوث دائرة قصر كهربائي في مغذيات الحساسات

تلافي الاعطال:-
يتم من خلال التأكد من التوصيل الجيد للبطارية والفحص الدوري للشاحن وعدم احداث دوائر القصر اثناء الفحص والصيانة غير المدروسة

تصليح الاعطال:-
يحدث العطل عادة في موحدات التيار (الدايود) الرئيسية والتي تحمي العقل من انعكاس القطبية ومن التيار العالي وتعتبر دائرة ضعيفة من مهامها الانهيار وحماية العقل
كما تتأثر المتسعات التي تقوم بدور المرشح للتيار بتذبذب الشاحن وتوصيلاته مما يسبب انهيارها وخروج مواد حامضية منها تسبب بدورها حدوث قصر كهربائي في دائرة العقل
كما يتاثر مثبت الفولتية (5 فولت) بالعقل بارتفاع الجهد بسبب الشاحن مما يؤدي لانهياره وقطع الفولتية (5 فولت ) عن العقل مما يوقفه عن العمل

وتتم اعمال التصليح بتبديل الدايودات والمتسعات والتوصيلات المتضررة وعادة تكون واضحة للعين المجردة



2-اعطال دائرة الحساسات
وعادة يكون تأثيرها بضعف الاداء وعدم الكفاءة الا اذا كانت مرتبطة بحساس الكرنك
وهي اما انهيار المغذي (5 فولت ) او (البارد المشترك) ونادرأ ما تكون بأشارة الحساس ذاته

الاسباب:-
وتكون دائما" بسبب مسبب اما اثناء الفحص او انهيار في الحساسات نفسها نتيجة التقادم او الضروف البيئية

تلافيها:-
المحافظة على سلامة التوصيلات الكهربائية دائما" وتقليل عمليات الغسل لان الماء ينفذ الى داخل التوصيلات بسبب انهيار الاطارات المطاطية العازلة للماء بعد عمر زمني
بسبب المتغيرات الحرارية

تصليحها:-
تتم عملية التصليح باعادة توصيل الاجزاء المقطوعة عادة من دوائر المغذي للحساسات في العقل وتبديل التالف منها من عقل اّخر يستخدم كمادة احتياطية
كما يجب فحص او تبديل الحساس ذو العلاقة بالتعطل


3-اعطال الدوائر التنفيذية
ان الدوائر التنفيذية هي التي تسيطر على تشغيل ملفات الاشعال coil والحاقنات INJECTORS وصمامات التحكم ومشغلات المرحلات RELAY
وتسبب عادة تعطل جزئي في العمل كأن يكون حاقن متوقف او صمام معين
وتكون عادة عبارة عن ترانزستورات قدرة كبيرة الحجم نسبيا تتصل مباشرة بالاجزاء العاطلة

اسبابها:-
وجود قصر كهربائي في المستهلكات او ضرر في التوصيلات الكهربائية لها

تلافيها:-
المحافظة على جفاف التوصيلات الكهربائية دائما" وتبديل العاطل بنفس النوع وبقطع اصلية عند توفرها وعدم ربط احمال اضافية للمستهلكات لاي سبب كان

تصليحها:-
تتم العملية بتحديد العاطل وتبديله من عقل اّخر اذا امكن ذلك نستخدمه كمادة احتياطية للتصليح لضمان النوعية ولان الارقام الموجودة في العقول خاصة بالشركات المنتجة وليست عامة في اغلب الاحيان

4- اعطال الذاكرات والبرامج
كما ذكرنا سابقا" للعقل عدة انواع من الذاكرات مثل اي حاسوب
وان اعطال البرامج في الذاكرات تؤدي الى قصور في العمل قد يكون جزئي او كلي
حسب مستوى الضرر بالبرنامج في الذاكرة

اسبابها:-
وجود رطوبة دائمة في العقل او تعرضه للصعق الكهربائي العالي الجهد من ملفات
الاشعال او الكهربائية الاستاتيكية

تلافيها:-
المحافظة على جفاف التوصيلات والتأكد من سلامة ملفات الاشعال وشمعات القدح
بشكل دوري وعدم تسرب ماء الغسل او المدفيء او المكيف للعقل

التصليح :-
اما بأستخدام الاجهزة الحديثة عن طريق وصلة OBD II مثل جهاز KWP2000 وتحميل برنامج جديد بعد ازالة اسباب الضرر
او بالطريقة الكلاسيكية برفع الذاكرة من العقل ومسحها او التاكد من سلامة البرنامج الذي فيها او استبدالها شرط توفر برنامج صالح من عقل اّخر كمادة احتياطية او مخزون في ارشيف برامج العقول لديكم وتوفر مبرمجة عامة مثل LP10 - او SUPERPRO وغيرها ومن ثم تحميله عليها واعادتها للعقل

هذه اهم الاعطال الشائعة بالعقول الالكترونية لمحركات السيارات الحديثة
وطبعا" ان كل شيء يتم بالاستمرار والممارسة

وما توفيقي الا بالله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 فبراير 2011)

تم دمج الموضوعين اخى طارق
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدم


----------



## saad_srs (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي العقاب هذا ماكنت ارغب به 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## بابو (7 فبراير 2011)

اخي نشكر جهودكم 
واقول ان وحدة تحكم الماكينة او وحدة تحكم المحرك ENGING CONTROL UNIT المختصرة ECUعبارة عن جهاز الكتروني رقمي يتكون من الوحدات الاتية :
1- Analog-to-tigatal converter وهذا مهمته الاساسية تكمن في قراءة المخرجات من الحساسات sensor وهو يفهم التعريف الرقمي فقط ويعمل على تحويل الفولت الي وحدات رقمية bit digital number .
2- High-level digital outpout وهذا مهمته تحويل الطاقة او القدرة المتولدة الي مخرجات رقمية .
3- digtal-to-an alog converter وهذا مهمته تكمن في تحويل الوحدات الرقمية الي فولتات.
3-signal conditioner وهذه الوحة مهمتها ضبط مستوى الاشارات الخارجة .
4- communicaiton chips 
ونواصلان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لك بابو مداخلتك الجميلة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اركان علوان (3 مارس 2011)

ابداع عالي يليق بمبدعه


----------



## شنكارو1 (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وفي اهل بيتك يارب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2011)

اشكر ردودكم اخواني واشكر لكم مداخلاتكم


----------



## ابو ربحي (25 مارس 2011)

> التصليح :-
> اما بأستخدام الاجهزة الحديثة عن طريق وصلة obd ii مثل جهاز kwp2000 وتحميل برنامج جديد بعد ازالة اسباب الضرر
> او بالطريقة الكلاسيكية برفع الذاكرة من العقل ومسحها او التاكد من سلامة البرنامج الذي فيها او استبدالها شرط توفر برنامج صالح من عقل اّخر كمادة احتياطية او مخزون في ارشيف برامج العقول لديكم وتوفر مبرمجة عامة مثل lp10 - او superpro وغيرها ومن ثم تحميله عليها واعادتها للعقل


 
السلام عليكم
اخي طارق اولا بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ايها الاخ الغالي ,,قدمت ولم تبخل على اخوانك وكم كنا محتاجين لتلك المعلومات.
اخي العزيز طارق اتمنى شرح ما اقتبسته من موضوعك مثلا شرح كيفية التعامل مع جهاز kwp2000 وتحميل برنامج جديد على ecu ؟؟
ايضا شرح الطريقة الكلاسيكية وما هي الذاكرة التي يتم رفعها من العقل واعادة برمجتها ,,أقصد كيف يتم تحديدها ومعرفتها لتلك الذاكرة ؟؟

واتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخي طارق وبوركت على مجهودك الطيب والرائع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم --السلام عليكم 
عزيزي الغالي هنالك ورش متخصصة حول هذه المواضيع وتوجد لديهم برامج خاصة يمكن استخدامهافي هذا المجال 
اما عن كيفية رفع الذاكرة وحسب الطريقة الكلاىسيكية هي طريقة بسيطة وهي نقوم برفع احد روؤس البطارية وليكن القطب السالب من ثم نقوم بعملية فتح مفتاح التشغل على وضع الفتح ونقوم باتباع الطريقة التالية 
نرفع القطب لمدة (7)ثواني ثم نعيد توصيلة مرة ثانية لمدة (3)ثانية ونكرر هذه العملية لمدة دقيقة ومن ثم نقوم بربط قطب البطارية بعد غلق مفتاح التشغيل وسيتم في هذه الحالة سيتم رفع واعادة الذاكرة مرة اخرى 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مارس 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم --السلام عليكم
> عزيزي الغالي هنالك ورش متخصصة حول هذه المواضيع وتوجد لديهم برامج خاصة يمكن استخدامهافي هذا المجال
> اما عن كيفية رفع الذاكرة وحسب الطريقة الكلاىسيكية هي طريقة بسيطة وهي نقوم برفع احد روؤس البطارية وليكن القطب السالب من ثم نقوم بعملية فتح مفتاح التشغل على وضع الفتح ونقوم باتباع الطريقة التالية
> نرفع القطب لمدة (7)ثواني ثم نعيد توصيلة مرة ثانية لمدة (3)ثانية ونكرر هذه العملية لمدة دقيقة ومن ثم نقوم بربط قطب البطارية بعد غلق مفتاح التشغيل وسيتم في هذه الحالة سيتم رفع واعادة الذاكرة مرة اخرى
> تقبل تحياتي


 

بارك الله فيك اخي وقد استفدت منك كثيرا في شرحك ويعطيك الف عافية 
اخي طارق سؤال يطرح نفسه وهو ان كانت الطريقة الكلاسيكية تعيد برمجة الذاكرة فمتى يتم استخدام برنامج kwp2000 ؟؟ أقصد ما مهمة البرنامج اذا كنا نستطيع اعادة البرمجة بالطريقة العادية الكلاسيكية؟؟ 
ويعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع و لوكان صور توضح الشرح لكان الموضوع اروع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم ابو ربحي 
طبعآ في البداية اشكرك لتواصلك ومتابعتك واسئلتك الجميلة وانا طبعآ لاامل من الاسئلة وانما بالعكس انا ايضآاستفيد منك من خلال اسئلتك القيمة التي تجعلني ابحث وادقق بعض المواضيع
اخي الكريم ان الطريقة الكلاسيكية التي شرحتها لك هي تكون في بعض الاحيان مجزية وقد تخيب في سيارة اخرى ولكن يمكن استخدامها للضرورة في حالة عدم توفر جهاز الفحص( السكنر )
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (29 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 مارس 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم ابو ربحي
> طبعآ في البداية اشكرك لتواصلك ومتابعتك واسئلتك الجميلة وانا طبعآ لاامل من الاسئلة وانما بالعكس انا ايضآاستفيد منك من خلال اسئلتك القيمة التي تجعلني ابحث وادقق بعض المواضيع
> اخي الكريم ان الطريقة الكلاسيكية التي شرحتها لك هي تكون في بعض الاحيان مجزية وقد تخيب في سيارة اخرى ولكن يمكن استخدامها للضرورة في حالة عدم توفر جهاز الفحص( السكنر )
> تقبل تحياتي


 
بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء اخي طارق الان وضحت الصورة بكافة ابعادها والحمدلله 
واذا كان لدي اسئلة اخرى لن اتردد في طرحها ان شاءالله 
ويعطيك العافية على مجهودك الطيب والتواصل خلال الموضوع اخي طارق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2011)

انا ايضآ اشكرم اخواني جميعآ على مروركم ومداخلاتكم


----------



## ELMAWINY (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ali_godfather (22 أبريل 2011)

بارككم الله


----------



## حجي يسري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر مروركم ومداخلاتكم القيمة


----------



## safwat azez (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## بابو (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شباب مشتاقين والله وعيدكم مبارك وكل سنة و انتم طيبين
نواصل في ما انقطع من حديث ان شاء الله


----------



## bari2010 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abojala (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على مجهوداتك الخيرة


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع، وتمنيت لو كان مدعما بالصور لتكتمل الفائدة..


----------



## mohyeldeen (23 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى الكريم
هل يوجد جهاز مخصص لفحص ecu
خارج السياره
يعنى هل يمكننى فحص وتصليح ال ecu خارج السياره 
من خلال أجهزه متخصصه 
وإذا كان كذلك فمن أين أشترى هذه الأجهزه وكم هو ثمنها
وأين مكان وجودها وهل يوجد تدريب عليها قبل الشراء
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السوداني الاسد (24 نوفمبر 2011)

لك مني كل الشكر الاخ طارق بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 نوفمبر 2011)

mohyeldeen قال:


> أخى الكريم
> هل يوجد جهاز مخصص لفحص ecu
> خارج السياره
> يعنى هل يمكننى فحص وتصليح ال ecu خارج السياره
> ...




اطلع على هذا الموقع اتمنى ان تجد به ضالتك

http://www.auto-tool-shop.com/


----------



## mohyeldeen (24 نوفمبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اطلع على هذا الموقع اتمنى ان تجد به ضالتك
> 
> http://www.auto-tool-shop.com/


 
أشكرك كثيرا أخى الكريم
ما أريد أنا هو فحص البورد نفسه
يعنى لو جائتنى سياره وبها عطل فى ecu الخاص بالمحرك
فبدل أن أذّهب للشركه وأحضر ecu جديد لماذا لا أصلح ال ECU العطلان
أنظر المرفقات


----------



## البدراني1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرأ لك اخي العقاب هذا ماكنت ارغب به 
تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر لكم اخواني مداخلاتكم كما واشكر الاخ العقاب على الردود القيمة


----------



## سعيد الحجري (30 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جيدة ومفيدة لكن لو كان فيها صور شارحة بتكون الفائدة اشمل وأعم


----------



## asseeralward (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## vothanhtam19 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

cam ơn chúa da ban phước lanh


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين شاركوا وساهموا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## diesel engine (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mehdi_auto (25 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخ طارق


----------



## eng haytham (9 مايو 2014)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (10 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## بكري السودان (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخي علي الشرح الجميل


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (16 يونيو 2014)

طول عمرك ال  communicaiton chips لها علاقة بمعلومات المرسلة الوصلة DTC لان كل مااركب جهاز كشف اعطال يقول NO COMMUNICATION او مرات يقول ECU NOT FOUND عتد الكهربائيين طبعا ولا واحد منهم عرف السبب رغم ان نفس الجهاز جرب ع نفس موديل سيارتي ​


----------



## xdrof (24 يونيو 2014)

merci bien


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## murdas (9 أكتوبر 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر يا أخي


----------



## حمدكوم (3 نوفمبر 2015)

احسنت


----------



## راعي السوزو (13 ديسمبر 2015)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافيه


----------



## marcos1 (9 يناير 2016)

الله يطول عمرك 
ممكن لو تزودنا بالداتاشيت للدائرة الالكترونية زي الداتاشيت بتوع الهاتف المحمول و الكمبيوتر 
علشان هي الحاجة صعب ايجادها ومن دونها يصعب صيانة الوحدة 
انا بحثت كثير في الموصوع ده لكن تقريبا كل ما وجدته يعتبر عموميات لان بدون الداتاشيت اللي فيه مكوناتها الالكترونية والاشارات الداخلة والخارجة تبقى عملية الصيانة شبه مستحيلة 
كل الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (8 أبريل 2016)

مشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fathl (20 مايو 2016)

حياكم الله ياعباقرة شرحكم رائع ووافي ومجهود كبير احسنتم


----------



## abumoneaa (20 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكور جدا اخي علي ها الموضوع
واتمنى من الله العلي القدير لكم مزيد من التقدم
عندي سؤال وهو كيفية الكشف علي ما سبق من اعطال وما هي الأجهزة المستخدمة في عمليات الكشف وتتبع الأعطال ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## الميكنيكي (10 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hussainmossa (12 يناير 2018)

بارك الله بك 
اخي العزيز


----------

